# Internet Searches



## Mike (Feb 24, 2016)

Since AdBloc and Mozilla Firefox have stopped co-operating
with each other I am looking for another search engine to use
and I would like your advice/input on the different ones that
are available.

I have been using Mozilla for years along with Google for the
job of searching the 'net.

Below is a link to the 15 most popular ones, most of them I
have never heard about.
Here

I am happy to try all of them, but would like to hear from
people who are already using any of them, especially if you
can block adverts and pop-ups.

Mike.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

Mike, did you see this article - it explains why AdBloc gave up on Firefox.

I'm a bit puzzled, though - I have Firefox 44.02 (the latest) and ABP, and they seem to be working together ...


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 24, 2016)

Once again we will go over the details.  ABP IS A COMMERCIAL INDUSTRY!  They make money through advertising or the extortion of advertising.  If you are using Firefox & lock down the security blocking pop ups, use Ghostery to block trackers, widgets, beacons, data gatherers you will have a relatively ad free experience.  What neither Firefox, Ghostery or ABP can block is the embedded ads built into the home pages of most sites.  A good example is Yahoo, if you are running Ghostery you will only see 3-4 blocked hits in your notification.  If you read down Yahoo's home page you will see that as many as 1/3 of the links/stories are advertising, also along the right side, also many ads.  Many, many sites do it, it's almost impossible to filter those out.  

ABP has a control app called 'Crystal', it is a filtered app that advertisers pay ABP to be listed on their 'Whitelist' (they don't block those), allowing those who pay the fiddler to get those ads before your eyes.  ABP has agreements (cash cows!) with Apple (Safari), Google (Chrome) & MicroSoft (Edge) that allow ads to get through.  Firefox has at this point no agreement, & with you flagging the 'Don't Allow Popups' the ads are blocked.  It causes a few problems I've noted, one in particular is the SS site.  I have to click 'allow' or pause Ghostery to get to my login screen, several others are that way.  Banks, medical & others.  You have to aware of that little inconvenience.  ABP decided since Firefox won't play by their rules they will not spend the time & money to code for Firefox.

If you want to go over to the dark side & surf safely then install the Linux distro 'Tails' & use 'Tor' but NSA will note who you are when you download it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2016)

I note that on some sites my ABP widget will report that it's blocking "3 of 124" items or such-like. 

Still, it's doing what I want. It's keeping the ads away from my eyes. And yes, several sites won't work unless I disable it - I choose on a case-by-case basis for those. 

Linux is still too much of a mystery to me. Sorry.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 24, 2016)

I wasn't trying to be glib or condescending.  Sorry, if I came across that way.  I was trying to point out that the fact that ABP doesn't code for Firefox should be a convincing reason to continue to use it, not a warning to go elsewhere.  I used Linux for over 15 years, it only takes one time trying to figure out what a user has done to hose up their Windows system to reassure me that I'm on the right side.  At times I question myself, 'Am I missing something?', then I go on my wife's Win10 laptop, cleaning up her browsing, cookies, history even though I have everything I use & then some, there are still a grundle of unexplained files, broken links & registry errors.


----------



## Mike (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you SifuPhil & Son_of_Perdition for your replies.

I did see that link SifuPhil and tried to download it, but
I must have done something wrong and didn't get it.

Earlier today, I installed Opera and added the adbloc
extension to it, during the install they, (Adbloc) asked
for a donation, there were several figures suggested
with a button to click, they had already ticked the one
for $35, I went ahead with offering a subscription and
was informed that I could use it for60 days, after that
time I would have to pay.

I am still using the Firefox, but the ads are so thick on
every page that they are slowing my machine down.

I will have another go at installing the AdBloc.

Thanks again for your replies.

Mike.


----------

